# Kodak Ink level chip



## taxidriver (Oct 31, 2010)

:1angel:I have a Kodak ESP 3250 Multi function printer, although the ink carts are quite inexpensive, I would love to know how to disable the ink level chip on the cart so it can be re-filled,


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can likely purchase refilled cartridges. Canon uses chipped cartridges now also, and you can get remanufactured/refilled cartridges.


----------



## taxidriver (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Dogg,
That does not solve the problem. I want to disable or reset the chips in my carts, and be able to refill and re-use.
Any other suggestions. There seems to be several chip resetters on the market, but so far I have not found one that does Kodak.
Cheers.


----------



## Vgolfmaster (Mar 24, 2005)

taxidriver,

I too am looking for a way to over ride this notification. Any luck yet? I have no problem with the notification, but I am none too pleased with Kodak for making the notification lock up my printer when it first appears. Can't even print in black if the color cartridge shows the notification, and visa-verse. If anyone finds a way to over ride this, I would be VERY appreciative.......

Kodak will not release their methodology to determining the ink level, as it is proprietary. I have made it my life's mission to discover this information, discover how to over ride it, and share it with every Kodak ESP series owner out there......


----------



## Vgolfmaster (Mar 24, 2005)

One more update......

As a completely unsatisfied customer, and being so displeased with the answers I received from the customer service department as well as from Judith Goonan (Director of Customer Relations), I decided to take matters into my own hands. 

Seems Kodak uses a very standard E-mail format of [email protected]. This format also works for other Kodak employees, including their Executives:

Executive Biographies

I followed up with each and every Executive via E-mail, and am finally getting some attention on this situation and have the wheels in motion to getting some answers. 

If you are having poor success with the Kodak customer service channels, I highly recommend this technique to get some answers. Perhaps flooding the Executives with unanswered complaints and demanding some changes will put the wheels of change in motion a bit quicker than standard customer service channels allow.

to be continued......


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## Vgolfmaster (Mar 24, 2005)

The plot thickens......

Also just discovered that Kodak disables my ability to scan a document when a cartridge is deemed empty. I can't wait to hear their explanation for this, as it has NO possibility of damaging an inkhead or cartridge. I just want to scan it and save it to my hard drive, but it locked up tight.

Got several initial replies to my mass mailing, but now have gone two days with no responses. I'm guessing there has been an executive decision about replying any further to my E-mails.

to be continued........


----------



## frankcox (Oct 26, 2010)

_The chips are available here . 
Kodak ESP 3250 ink refills & cartridges
In the long run it is probably cheaper to buy a refillable cartridge but the chips are cheap, around a quarter.
_


----------

